# Leving for Melbourne on 20th Oct 2012



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am leaving fro Melbourne on 20th Oct 2012 from BLR. Is there anyone who is also going or planning to visit Melbourne can contact me.


----------



## MKS1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi i am leaving on 19th morning from delhi to melbourne.


----------



## MKS1 (Jul 27, 2012)

send me yr contact details to contact you pl.


----------



## MKS1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey are u in melbourne now? lets catch up.


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

*In MEL*

Hello, 

Apologies for the late updates... So here we go... 

I landed safe and sound in MEL. The weather was cold and it was drizzling.
The immigration didn't took much time and it was hassle free..
I checked in to my Hostel and its good with all facilities such as free internet, kitchen and other lively events.

First thing i did when i landed is to get a new mobile connection. I took Lyca as its having a very good plan in 24$ in which National unlimited calls and SMS and 3gb of data free. I am happy with it though.

First few days were very tiring due to jet lag and entirely new environment. But I made few friends which made my stay pleasant . 

TIP: Take to people and make friends if you are alone otherwise you would feel like what the f*@k you came here and it would be very very depressing.

:focus:
I started my job search immediately and contiguously for 4 days i was like applying for all the jobs but no luck, I really got fed up and frustrated. In my frustration I went out to have fun and enjoyed. 

On the 5th day I got like 3 calls from consultants for the job and they have forwarded my resume to their clients. The job are in Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne. Hoping for good outcome and I may have to fly this week to Sydney or Brisbane.

TIP: The job market is little slow in this time of the year but if your profile is good then you will get calls. Be patients and you will be rewarded. Also their will be time when you would feel things are not moving and you are stuck. But do not worry my friends, its the part of the game. And if you are really good in what you do then this is just temporary.

:focus:
Initially, i had my food outside either in Subway, MacD or Japanese restaurant which are ofcourse very very expensive. But if you know how to cook even something like noodles DMaggie) or omelet then you can save lot of money on the food. The mega food markets such as Victoria Market or ALDI is really cheap. You can easily get like less than 2$ you can easily get 5 packs of noodles (like Maggie) and breads are very cheap. 

TIP: DO not buy water from individual stores they will cost like 3$ for 1.5l. But same 1.5l bottle you can easily get from ALDI for like 65 cents. Yes it really [email protected]#k up the mind but its true.

TIP: Enjoy a lot do not let depression take place, talk to lot of people make friends and explore. Oz is [email protected]#king expensive but there are ways and we all know how to get away with that don't we....


This is it till now will further update....Chao!!!!




dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am leaving fro Melbourne on 20th Oct 2012 from BLR. Is there anyone who is also going or planning to visit Melbourne can contact me.


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Wishing you the best on your job hunt!!


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Great info regarding the phone and internet plan and also regarding own cooked food.

Please also add info regarding the hostel and hostel cost.

Did you take a myki card for travel?

What is your profile and what kind of jobs are you looking for?


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

*Hostel and Myki*



obelixous said:


> Great info regarding the phone and internet plan and also regarding own cooked food.
> 
> Please also add info regarding the hostel and hostel cost.
> 
> ...


I think "hotels" are very expensive. But hostel such as MIB, NOMADS, DISCOVERY... are cheap you can get a cot, internet, morning breakfast and free kitchen availability in almost all the hostels... for more check this google search

Google

Regarding MYki, i have not purchased it yet because its very expensive and I usually walk because CBD is very near to my hostel discovery...


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

Great Info. Especially regarding job. I am so worried these days regarding the job, as in the time it would take for me to get a job after we arrive to Melbourne. Me and my husband are moving to Melbourne on March 17 2013.

Does the Hostels have facilities for the couples to stay as well? 
Which part of melbourne do you think has more IT jobs? So that we can book the hostel or hotel or rent a house in melbourne. 
Does anyone know any particular reliable website to book a house for rent or for shared accomodation search?


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> Great Info. Especially regarding job. I am so worried these days regarding the job, as in the time it would take for me to get a job after we arrive to Melbourne. Me and my husband are moving to Melbourne on March 17 2013.
> 
> Does the Hostels have facilities for the couples to stay as well?
> Which part of melbourne do you think has more IT jobs? So that we can book the hostel or hotel or rent a house in melbourne.
> Does anyone know any particular reliable website to book a house for rent or for shared accomodation search?


Job search will need lot of patients.... And related to hostel refer my previous post.. Yes hostels do have private rooms for couples bu tit would be around 30-40$ per day... 

If you live close to CBD which is here i think is Collins St. it would be best... From my hostel "Discovery" its just 15 mins walk... 

TIP: I think best would be to come here with initial accommodation in Hostel and then find a place to stay for long... You can easy get shared accommodating for 150$ per week... For accommodation GumTree.com.au is good.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

great info there,esp on hostels.me and my wife are arriving in melbourne on 15th jan and would definitely use the hostels for initial stay .


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Job search will need lot of patients.... And related to hostel refer my previous post.. Yes hostels do have private rooms for couples bu tit would be around 30-40$ per day...
> 
> If you live close to CBD which is here i think is Collins St. it would be best... From my hostel "Discovery" its just 15 mins walk...
> 
> TIP: I think best would be to come here with initial accommodation in Hostel and then find a place to stay for long... You can easy get shared accommodating for 150$ per week... For accommodation GumTree.com.au is good.


Oh ok.. I know lot of patience required... So trying to gain it all the way along and trying to upgrade my skills, by the time I reach Melbourne.
What is CBD? .. Collins St. is close to the IT firms, is it?
Actually, initially when we come to melbourne, we have planned to stay in one of our frenz place. But its a single bedroom house, so we have been thinking if we could stay for long there. Hence, may be we both would shift out to a new house or something to share...Or else may be after we get job it would be easier to decide... But, however, if we get a good shared accomodation close to some IT firms, then we are thinking of going for it. Ok. GumTree.com.au looks good. Wil go through the same... I read smwhere that realestate.com is also good.. But I think its expensive , right?


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

I am back from Australia... And following are my updates

I got 10 calls from the consultants in the last week for job however they want me to joining immediately which I could not so they put me down. Also I had a written test which was good. A job consultant did asked me to wait for 2 week so she can schedule an interview with the client but my bad luck I have to come back.

But all-in-all i am optimistic that if you are good at what you are doing and confident then its very easy to get a job in Australia.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> I am back from Australia... And following are my updates
> 
> I got 10 calls from the consultants in the last week for job however they want me to joining immediately which I could not so they put me down. Also I had a written test which was good. A job consultant did asked me to wait for 2 week so she can schedule an interview with the client but my bad luck I have to come back.
> 
> But all-in-all i am optimistic that if you are good at what you are doing and confident then its very easy to get a job in Australia.



Thanks a ton dagrwal for the useful updates...

What is you job occupation ? and what I felt from your post is that with in 14 days you almost secured a Job.... Thats really cool..


----------



## pari (May 25, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> I am back from Australia... And following are my updates
> 
> I got 10 calls from the consultants in the last week for job however they want me to joining immediately which I could not so they put me down. Also I had a written test which was good. A job consultant did asked me to wait for 2 week so she can schedule an interview with the client but my bad luck I have to come back.
> 
> But all-in-all i am optimistic that if you are good at what you are doing and confident then its very easy to get a job in Australia.


Thanks for your post. You are really a amazing person to secure a job so soon!


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks a ton dagrwal for the useful updates...
> 
> What is you job occupation ? and what I felt from your post is that with in 14 days you almost secured a Job.... Thats really cool..


Hi All, 

I am a java developer with 7 years of experinece

Thanks guys... yes I did almost secure a job but moving finally again to Melbourne in Jan 2013. Hoping for the best and prepared for the worst... :boxing:


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Apologies for the late updates... So here we go...
> 
> ...


thanks for the update - all the best!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> I am back from Australia... And following are my updates
> 
> I got 10 calls from the consultants in the last week for job however they want me to joining immediately which I could not so they put me down. Also I had a written test which was good. A job consultant did asked me to wait for 2 week so she can schedule an interview with the client but my bad luck I have to come back.
> 
> But all-in-all i am optimistic that if you are good at what you are doing and confident then its very easy to get a job in Australia.



Thank you for the encouraging Post.. This gives lot of hope for people who have self confidence , so If we have got talent we can crack the Job soon..
Thank you for the Post
Regards
RK


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a java developer with 7 years of experinece
> 
> Thanks guys... yes I did almost secure a job but moving finally again to Melbourne in Jan 2013. Hoping for the best and prepared for the worst... :boxing:


Awsme! You are the most optimistic person I have ever seen.. I do have to learn from you!


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a java developer with 7 years of experinece
> 
> Thanks guys... yes I did almost secure a job but moving finally again to Melbourne in Jan 2013. Hoping for the best and prepared for the worst... :boxing:


Congrats! You did really well to achieve a lot within a short span of time. Hats off. :yo:


----------



## Kiara12 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Jobs in Sydney*

Hey i am opting to move to sydney as a student ... can you pleas etemme how is the job market for part timers there.... 

And how about living cost can student manage both liing and studying at a time....


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

Kiara12 said:


> Hey i am opting to move to sydney as a student ... can you pleas etemme how is the job market for part timers there....
> 
> And how about living cost can student manage both liing and studying at a time....


Hi, 

Yes the part-time job market is very good for students, only thing is communication should be good enough... Also please make friends, we Indians are very bad at greeting strangers.... Talk to people they will love your attitude.... 

For living cost and food, do not worry until you stay away from the hotels and chain restaurant. Everything is very expensive. However we can save lots of money if we do not eat out and make our own food. Raw materials such as fruits, vegges, bread, meat is very very cheap as it is local. Please purchase local grown food only.

For living purpose, initially you can stay in hostel but later find some shared apartment you can save lot of money. You can refer to GumTree.com.au or domain.com.au for the same.

Thanks
Dheeraj


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> Oh ok.. I know lot of patience required... So trying to gain it all the way along and trying to upgrade my skills, by the time I reach Melbourne.
> What is CBD? .. Collins St. is close to the IT firms, is it?
> Actually, initially when we come to melbourne, we have planned to stay in one of our frenz place. But its a single bedroom house, so we have been thinking if we could stay for long there. Hence, may be we both would shift out to a new house or something to share...Or else may be after we get job it would be easier to decide... But, however, if we get a good shared accomodation close to some IT firms, then we are thinking of going for it. Ok. GumTree.com.au looks good. Wil go through the same... I read smwhere that realestate.com is also good.. But I think its expensive , right?


I am not sure what CBD stands for but it is related to common business area or something. Collins St and St Kilda is the CBD's. Also initially you should stay with your friend fro few days and search for some shared accommodation in St Kilda... which would come in around 150$ per week (prices may vary)... Hope this helps! refer gumtree and domain.com.au


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> I am not sure what CBD stands for


CBD stands for Central business district. It's same as City centre or downtown.

regards
SGK


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

Another update, I am happy to share this with all of you guys and need your best wishes.

Last day when I was coming back from Melbourne, I appeared for a written test and I cleared it. However they want me to appear for face 2 face interview but I am not able to as I am in India. They want me to come in Dec 2012 to take up interview.

It all happened because of tips I received from good people in this forum and my persistence.

TIP: Be optimistic and believe in yourself, things would fall in place automatically. Always remember, if I can do it, everyone else here can also do it.

Wish me luck!


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Wish me luck!


All the very best buddy.


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

All the best!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another update, I am happy to share this with all of you guys and need your best wishes.
> 
> ...



Well Said!!! Congratulations and All the best Mate!!

Regards
RK


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> hi all,
> 
> another update, i am happy to share this with all of you guys and need your best wishes.
> 
> ...



congo bro...


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Apologies for the late updates... So here we go...
> 
> ...



Hey,
Can you please share the details of the place where you stayed, thanks!


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

*Backpackers*



aanchalk said:


> Hey,
> Can you please share the details of the place where you stayed, thanks!


Hi, 

I stayed at a backpacker hotel called Hotel Discovery (Backpacker Accommodation, Cheap Hostels, Backpacker Jobs, Hostel in Melbourne)

There are tons of backpacker hostels available in Melbourne. But as per my research Hotel Discovery is the best as they provide free wi-fi which is needed for job searching,


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have finally booked the ticket to Australia for 8th Jan 2013 for me and my wife. I am so excited....  

I got the tickets for around 70K, pretty decent....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally booked the ticket to Australia for 8th Jan 2013 for me and my wife. I am so excited....
> 
> I got the tickets for around 70K, pretty decent....


Congrats!!

Wish you All the Best!!!
Did you manage to get the Job for which you attended the Interview while coming back in october??
Or are you lining up few interviews in January??

Regards
RK


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank You.. Yeh. We are gonna stay with our friend in endeavur hills. Will be there in March  
After that may be v will think of moving....Lets c, hw it goes...

I have such a mixed feeling....new place, new envt is getting me excited....and then settling dwn is getting me wrried...job hunt n stuff..!!! I am preparing for the same almst evryday...hoping something comes up soon... I hav started applying for jobs....Just crossing my fingers! 

:fear:


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

Dont worry, we are all on the same boat.... I also have the same feelings... its the test of our abilities and patients...


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Wish you All the Best!!!
> Did you manage to get the Job for which you attended the Interview while coming back in October??
> ...


Yes my friend, I had few consultants who are waiting for me... and I have to call up the company to arrange for an interview... They were very generous in giving the privilege to call them when i want an interview...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Yes my friend, I had few consultants who are waiting for me... and I have to call up the company to arrange for an interview... They were very generous in giving the privilege to call them when i want an interview...


le ..

Thats very Good News!!!

Hope you Land the Same Job in a Single Interview!!!! 

All the Best...

How have you managed your accomodation?? Since you are travelling with your wife have you booked the place from here..
I am planning to travel 1st get a job and then bring my wife and kids...

Regards
RK


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> le ..
> 
> Thats very Good News!!!
> 
> ...



Man there are lot of hostels with private room facilities... Go to makemytrip.com they have pretty good international hotel... My wife is also a devloper and she will also search for job.... 

And we wanted a break from the rat race so we both are going will hang out for a while and then we would start searching... Life is not always about work... right


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Man there are lot of hostels with private room facilities... Go to makemytrip.com they have pretty good international hotel... My wife is also a devloper and she will also search for job....
> 
> And we wanted a break from the rat race so we both are going will hang out for a while and then we would start searching... Life is not always about work... right


Yep You are right!!!
However my situation is little tricky...
My son is in 1st Grade and I have a new Born(4 mnths) old..... So cant just migrate fully with everyone at 1st go..

Our plan is to go together for so a week or 2.. Then my family would return back to India and I will stay in Melbourne...

Once I get a Job and proper accommodation then we will shift the family..
Regards
RK


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally booked the ticket to Australia for 8th Jan 2013 for me and my wife. I am so excited....
> 
> I got the tickets for around 70K, pretty decent....


Which city are you going to, melbourne? We are landing in Sydney on 4th Feb.


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Which city are you going to, melbourne? We are landing in Sydney on 4th Feb.


Me going to Melbourne....


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

Wen r u going dagarwal? Me going on march 17th to Melb ...


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> Wen r u going dagarwal? Me going on march 17th to Melb ...


Me going on 8th of Jan 2013.... very excited and nervous although i have been their... sad to leave my family behind and very keen to bring them ASAP...


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Me going on 8th of Jan 2013.... very excited and nervous although i have been their... sad to leave my family behind and very keen to bring them ASAP...


 Nice..  I know how it feels  ... Me too excited and nervous...Will be in india for a while in feb...then in march to melb... WheW!!! Dont know wen will I get the Job!!! :-/


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

*Job Hunting*

Hi All, 

Apologies for the late reply! I have been busy in settling and job hunting stuff...

I have reach Melbourne on 11th Jan 2013 via Singapore by Tiger Airlines laneI am never booking them again )...
I stayed for a week in a backpackers and then moved a cheap, nice and descent shared house with all the basic amenities. Its very hard to get a private accommodation by agents as they want a credit history (income source and stuff) which I was not having. The house we are living in is comfortable and cozy.

[TiP:] Always carry a blanket and some woolen or sweat-shirts with you as you will never know when it started to be cold in Melbourne. Also do carry an umbrella, spare shoes and some Indian Spices as you will not get here so easily especially Chillies...:juggle:

If someone need to get apartment I have agent which is very helpful and can fix you up with something, just PM me.

After 3 weeks of struggle I landed an interview and soon will update you on that as well. I loved the environment here but everything is very very expensive. Also please have some back up.

I have already got me a ban account, medi care, TFN. 

[TiP]Everything government stuff is free of cost so please do not pay a buck for it. My friend spent 100$ for ABN which was free, as on google you will find agent's popping up first then government sites same with the case of TFN, so watch out folks.:spit:

I found ALDI cheaper than other supermarkets such as Coles and Woolworths.
Till now i have not been to any place as I am saving for future till I find a job.

I will update more. :ranger:

Thanks


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies for the late reply! I have been busy in settling and job hunting stuff...
> 
> ...


That is a Great info. What Happened with Tiger Airways? Arent they reliable?
Whats the rent like where you moved in? Is it in suburbs? How do u manage travelling to interviews?
Can you let me know abt the agent? So that I can contact, If I need an apartment in April or May 2013.. March/april we will be staying at our friends place initially..

Rest of the info registered in mind..  Thank you..


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi dagrawal,

Firstly i would like to thank u for all ur confidence building posts...ur optimism is simply refreshing for beginners in job hunt. Wish u the best in ur future endeavors n keep up the gud work of helping fellow expatforumers!!

We (our family of 3) have received our pr only 4 days back...am counting on my hubby securing a production/manufacturing job as he is a mechanical engineer...am personally beginning to like mel as i came acros lotta great reviews on the city. Do u have any idea on the mech engg sector in mel? Or have any buddies who wud give opinions on where to look for non-resource based mech industry or production industry?

The so called job seasons are feb-mar and july-aug, i hear....is that right to plan our trip during july this year?? Your innfo wud be much appreciated..take care.

Cheers,
Saradha


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi dagrawal,
> 
> Firstly i would like to thank u for all ur confidence building posts...ur optimism is simply refreshing for beginners in job hunt. Wish u the best in ur future endeavors n keep up the gud work of helping fellow expatforumers!!
> 
> ...


My husband is into Manufacturing/Production too. We r goin on march 17th to melbourne. So may be after that can give u some updates. As of now we hav few frenz in the same industry. Al r doin pretty good.. Perth is the most happening for those manufacturing guys.. But Mel is happenin too..But lesser than Perth...But we hav decided on mel as of now, coz I am in IT. So common ground for us would be mel. 
Even I have heard the same...Feb-mar and july-aug is good time. But how far is it true, will know once we reach there... Anyway, we r takin into consideration - 3-6months initially will be a tough part and we are prepared for it. But after tht, life shld get normal..


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

shravshetty said:


> That is a Great info. What Happened with Tiger Airways? Arent they reliable?
> Whats the rent like where you moved in? Is it in suburbs? How do u manage travelling to interviews?
> Can you let me know abt the agent? So that I can contact, If I need an apartment in April or May 2013.. March/april we will be staying at our friends place initially..
> 
> Rest of the info registered in mind..  Thank you..


Tiger airways are cheap but their airplane has no basic facilities... 
1. They do not provide free water you have to pay for it you have to get your own to save 4 S$. Food is okay to pay for.
2. They do not have any entertainment you get bored
3. The ambiance is very very basic and its like sitting in a BUS 
4. They do not provide blankets if your cold

They are reliable but will professional. I traveled Malaysian Airlines for extra Rs 10000 per head and you get free lunch, drinks entertainment and cozy and spacious seats.

I am living in suburbs but i travel on trams which is  expensive 4$ for 2 hours. but I cannot help it. And walk a lot to save money .

Rent is like 270$ per week including everything (wi-fi, electricity, water, gas bills etc). Food is expensive esp. Indian. You will not find lentils in the super market better get it with you. i bought a bicycle for 40$ from gumtree.com.au and I use it t to travel small distance.

I found the house share from Gumtree.com.au.PM me about the number of the agent.

Backpackers are very very expensive its like 60-80$ per day for two.

Best of luck!


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies for the late reply! I have been busy in settling and job hunting stuff...
> 
> ...


Great info. Do keep us updated about your experiences. And good luck, you'll get an awesome job soon enough.


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi dagrawal,
> 
> Firstly i would like to thank u for all ur confidence building posts...ur optimism is simply refreshing for beginners in job hunt. Wish u the best in ur future endeavors n keep up the gud work of helping fellow expatforumers!!
> 
> ...



Mech industries are very good out here.. For your job hunting needs seek.com.au is enough other site may be help full which is indeed.com.au .... I have few more I shared in my previous posts... Also be ready to move to Country as mech job are usually better there and the Country side is beautiful and less expensive.... Yes job seasons started from feb.... Best of luck!


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

*Job Hunting Experience*

Hi Again, 

Few my friends here asked me about job hunting as they are here and didnt get the jobs interview for a month so here are some points I follow which may be of help to you... 

1. Keep on posting the job application
2. Make an excel sheet of the consultants and job you applied. 
3. Call the agents only after 1-2 days from applying as they will only start to review the application after 2 days. 

4. The agents here are lazy and laid back. You have to be proactive in making your application visible. 
Following is what I have analyzed dynamics of a week
On Monday:Very less jobs will be posted as agents are usually in meeting and is having Monday blues, hangovers of the weekend
On Tuesday: The job posting started.
On Wednesday-Thursday: The agents starts calling so you will get call on these days mostly
On Friday: Again job posting drops and no calls from agents.

3. Make you resume very very descriptive and brush up your concepts. 
4. Make friends with the agents, you should be a good english speaker. 
5. Make a good cover letter and attach it with your application. And remember to address the letters and email with the name of the agent. 

Analyze the job description as the major resons to get rejected is 
1. Local experience
2. Under qualified
3. Over qualified
4. Agents are very strict in the job description and match each and every skill with you resume however small it is... so please review the job desc before applying and apply only when you get 7-8 out of 10 requirements. 

I can understand how it feels job less-ness and living on savings. Find some odd jobs it very easy to find pay good until you find job. :boxing:

And dont worry the opportunity will come... Otherwise odd jobs are a bliss here (my friend from France get 800$ a week as a Pizza Chef  )

On this forum there is a great post on job hunting I get most of my point from there.... I am not able to find but will share if i found...


Chao!:tongue1:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Few my friends here asked me about job hunting as they are here and didnt get the jobs interview for a month so here are some points I follow which may be of help to you...
> 
> ...


Hii,

I remember when you made your early Visit in october you Attended an Interview and Test and I remember they had lined up you when you were to Travel in January.. Is that opportunity gone?? Just curious I was under the impression that you would have the job...

Regards
RK


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

Its good to know about the odd job scenarios and i think 800$ for pizza chef is pretty good.

How good is the odd job market in general?
Also, how good is the availability and eligibility for non-IT/management jobs?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi dagrawal,
> 
> Firstly i would like to thank u for all ur confidence building posts...ur optimism is simply refreshing for beginners in job hunt. Wish u the best in ur future endeavors n keep up the gud work of helping fellow expatforumers!!
> 
> ...


Hi.. need some info around the job season you mentioned - are you able to quite confirm that. 
I am looking for this info due to the fact that I might be able to travel not before April - so would it be better to go in June or July?
You were looking for same answer I believe - do let me know if you have any luck with it.. am into IT (ETL/Testing).


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Mech industries are very good out here.. For your job hunting needs seek.com.au is enough other site may be help full which is indeed.com.au .... I have few more I shared in my previous posts... Also be ready to move to Country as mech job are usually better there and the Country side is beautiful and less expensive.... Yes job seasons started from feb.... Best of luck!


Job season starts from Feb - does it go down from April to June?
As someone said - its feb-Mar , July-Aug.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Tiger airways are cheap but their airplane has no basic facilities...
> 1. They do not provide free water you have to pay for it you have to get your own to save 4 S$. Food is okay to pay for.
> 2. They do not have any entertainment you get bored
> 3. The ambiance is very very basic and its like sitting in a BUS
> ...


Your posts have been raelly great and infornative. Thanks buddy!
I have been to Mel once on some official trip and really liked the place. Waiting for my application to get thru
Can u pls update on the IT security job market in Mel? How much a 2 b/r flat wud cost p/m and if you can update on average monthly expenses. Wud like to look at my bk acct before deciding to move.
cheers and all the best for your job hunting


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

dagrawal said:


> Mech industries are very good out here.. For your job hunting needs seek.com.au is enough other site may be help full which is indeed.com.au .... I have few more I shared in my previous posts... Also be ready to move to Country as mech job are usually better there and the Country side is beautiful and less expensive.... Yes job seasons started from feb.... Best of luck!


Thanks for the tip gagrawal...sorry that i could 'like' ur answer only once


----------



## hello_arry (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Dheeraj,

Read your posts... very informative.
Thanks for giving me the link.
Any update in seeking job there in Melbourne? Its nearly 2 months...
Are you seeking any part-time job as well?

Thanks,
Arvinder.


----------



## dagrawal (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

Me and my wife both got jobs in the city in the month of Feb-Mar 2013. However its is very tough to find jobs as consultants ask for local experience.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my wife both got jobs in the city in the month of Feb-Mar 2013. However its is very tough to find jobs as consultants ask for local experience.


Glad to know that you got the double bonanza.
All the best for your new job


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my wife both got jobs in the city in the month of Feb-Mar 2013. However its is very tough to find jobs as consultants ask for local experience.



Double dhamaka!! Hearty Congrats to both of you.
Hope u stay in touch at the forum.
We would definitely need support from such achievers.
Hubby is moving to mel by june 1st btw. Need some specific pointers from u, shall PM u.

Regds,
Sara


----------



## shravshetty (Oct 11, 2012)

dagrawal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my wife both got jobs in the city in the month of Feb-Mar 2013. However its is very tough to find jobs as consultants ask for local experience.


Congrats on the job Dagarwal!!  I must say, You are a great achiever!!! 

I and my husband have moved finally to Melbourne on Mar 17th 2013.. Its just a week since we are here and I gave 2 interviews already. Hope something clicks.. My husband is doing some odd job as of now.. Just to pass his time... Hope we get a job asap....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

saradha said:


> Double dhamaka!! Hearty Congrats to both of you.
> Hope u stay in touch at the forum.
> We would definitely need support from such achievers.
> Hubby is moving to mel by june 1st btw. Need some specific pointers from u, shall PM u.
> ...


I am flying to Mel somewhere in 1st week of June..Have you found accommodation? I will send a PM, stay in touch


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

findraj said:


> I am flying to Mel somewhere in 1st week of June..Have you found accommodation? I will send a PM, stay in touch


Hi raj,

My hubby is planning to book ticket for himself for june 1st to mel.
We have not narrowed down on accomodation. Have u?
He is a mech engg - production manager...
Would like to know more abt ur profession n plans, so that we could help out each other. do PM me.

Regds,
Sara


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi raj,
> 
> My hubby is planning to book ticket for himself for june 1st to mel.
> We have not narrowed down on accomodation. Have u?
> ...


Sent a PM


----------

